# Tivo failed Recordings



## johnrtaylor (Feb 23, 2011)

I have an issue where Tivo fails to record programs. If I look in recording hiccups, I see a message

"Mad Dogs on Thu Mar 03, 21:00 122 Sky1 HD

This programme was not recorded because either the Set Top Box is not authorised for this channel, the programme was not purchased, or the programme was not available in your area"

This has happened a lot times over the time I have had Tivo with different programs on different channels. Any ideas why?


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Had first instance of this today, box installed this week, terrestrial/basic freeview channels all seemed fine ( BBC, ITV 4, 5 , and BBC/ITV HD, ) but SKY and LIVING channels were locked with the not authorised message. Didn't go through whole epg to check which ones it was random on the first couple of pages of the guide. A reboot (with the 5 min approx wait) resolved.

Have to hope this is a priority fix asap as it will put serious damper on experience if recordings fail!

Andy


----------



## johnrtaylor (Feb 23, 2011)

According to VM a software update was released on the 2nd March to cure this problem. The reason the issue was still showing on the 3rd was that my Tivo had not been rebooted. No problems since.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think mine has either. Can't they set it to re-boot automatically? (Yes, assuming no recording it taking place )

That said, I'm not having that problem myself; yet


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Mine crashed and rebooted on both the 3rd and the 4th and is still on the original software.


----------



## johnrtaylor (Feb 23, 2011)

The box froze and rebooted itself, caused by the remote tech looking at the tivo. But this is the only time the box has rebooted. After the reboot the tech asked what my software version is, 15.1.y3-01-3-c00 and is ok. Since the reboot I have not had an issue.

Below is the message from VM

We identified this bug in an earlier version of software so I would not expect to see this issue after 2nd March apart from national issue which also affected Samsung STB's


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

That's still the original software, not an update.


----------



## johnrtaylor (Feb 23, 2011)

If it's still the original software, guess VM were not telling the truth and the problem will happen again. Unless my Tivo had been on an earlier version, it was installed 22nd Feb.


----------

